# Stiff Leg Deadlift form



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Been doing my deadlifts with a totally straight leg and found it good and it really stretched my hamstrings and improved my flexability. But i have been told that my knees should be bent a little.

When trying it with the knees bent a little i found i couldnt lean over them and wasnt maintaining form.

Does anybody have any advice or any really clear videos to help me.

Thanks


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Stiff Leg with Barbell

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/ErectorSpinae/BBStraightLegDeadlift.html

straight leg with barbell


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been doing straight leg and hoping to hit my hamstrings as they are used on my leg day. I have been told they are bad.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> I have been doing straight leg and hoping to hit my hamstrings as they are used on my leg day. I have been told they are bad.


If done correctly they are a great exercise for hams, back and core stability.

The ones demoonstrated in the post above don't look right to me. They look far too deep and notice the arch in the back. I do mine with slightly bent knees, my back stays straight and the bar only just goes past my knees. I feel this gives my hams a good stretch without comprimising my back.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

slight bend in the knees and push your ass out then bend down without bending the legs anymore.. put a light weight on and get that stretch


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Well last week when doing the straight legged ones i got to 65kg.

the first few sets went well, the barbell didnt touch the floor and by the last 2 sets it was killing me and a real struggle, my hams at been worked and stretched so well that i could reach the floor with the barbell.

To me, as i already have tight hams, show that its been working well ?

Should i stick with the straight legs ?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

DB explained it well. Make sure that ass is out. Watch Nytol's video on YouTube doing them - textbook form.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Where is nytols video ?






Are they good ?

Just couldnt seem to get the movement going with the bent knee. Suppose its just practice.

Should i not continue with my very straight locked leg until i hit a plateu as i keep improving 2.5kg each week with the method i am doing.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't find the link, mate. It's in James L's thread I think? I saw it on UKI - honestly mate, it's perfect form with bloody heavy weight to top it off!!


----------



## wgtnmuscle (May 23, 2007)

if you need to get your form right

use a smith machine until you do

then go to a normal barbell


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion. I dont feel like id need to use a smith machine as i could manage with just the olyimpic bar, im sure after some looking at the videos ill be able to get it.

Still dont know wether i should do stiff legged or straight leg.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Dont you find a smith machine is very limiting to your natural range of movement though? Id have thought a lighter barbell until form was corrected would be better? then gradually step up the weight keeping form. Id think using a smith would maybe get you used to the wrong motion?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

nathanlowe said:


> Where is nytols video ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Nytol said:


>


do you think this would be good for lower back injury rehab,i have sustained a few over the years and want to strenthen / build up,lumbar area


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If you do it correctly, it does not hit the lower back at all, that is the point of doing Romanian Deadlifts.

Hyper extensions would be a better rehab exercise but it all depends on your problem to start with too.

Conventional deadlifts are king for errector strength.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

hurt originally squatting with bad form when young -bar too far down, disks at bottom slightly narrowed,twinged again same area,squatting/deadlifting a few times


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

The very best rehap for erectors bar non is westsides reverse rope hyper extension machine, sadly its not a commonly found item, doing reverse hypers on a aerobics ball also works but no where near as well.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Con said:


> *The very best rehap for erectors bar non is westsides reverse rope hyper extension machine*, sadly its not a commonly found item, doing reverse hypers on a aerobics ball also works but no where near as well.


Indeed, I would very much like to have one to use in my training.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Nytol,

A Results Gym we made a make shift one with a small flat bench slung across the pins on a power rack with cable row attachment on it. Leather strap to attach the low cable to your ankles, hop up so your lying face down across the bench and away you go. Uncomfortable but for low load rehab work it was sufficient.

Cheers,

G


----------

